# Sock pattern for a All in one loom



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Had an e mail today my All in one loom has been shipped,Now I need a sock pattern, the gauge is 5 sts and8 rows per inch,


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Had an e mail today my All in one loom has been shipped,Now I need a sock pattern, the gauge is 5 sts and8 rows per inch,


Hi...I'm the one that asked about the prym sock loom. I got it the other day and it's junk. Going to try and return it. I also ordered the All-in- One loom from KB....excited to get it. The KB website has tons of great info....videos for all the looms, tutorials and some patterns for the All-in-One. Ive watched some of the YouTube videos and you can use many, many patterns on the All-in-One loom. Best of all, you can use #4 worsted weight yarn....I have a ton in my stash. There's a sock pattern I can't wait to try.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I had one more go with the Prym loom yesterday.Got around twice and then a lot of stitches come off the pegs,Its back in the box,Just had a look at the KB site,it getting late so I will print some of the sock patterns tomorrow,


----------

